# Toronto Star publishes e-book on CAF Afghan mission



## McG (1 Apr 2014)

For those looking to find more reporters' opinions on the mission, the Toronto Star has made a book.  It is promoted here:

http://read.thestar.com/?origref=https%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com#!/article/53355312ec0691d0ce00059c-oh-s-t-said-the-soldier-finding-his-leg-was-gone-ebook-excerpt


----------

